# Can't backup/export Outlook 2010 mail since MS updates



## pookie2017 (Dec 23, 2017)

My computer was recently automatically updated by MS. The updates took a really time to install. Prior to the updates I had no issues with backing up/exporting .pst files in Outlook 2010. Post update I can no longer back up/export a .pst file. Every time I attempt it Outlook freezes and give me "not responding" errors. It never comes back from freezing and has to manually ended. I never had these issues prior to the update.

Also, I noticed that it appears to be creating additional "outlook data files."

The other problem is that the search function is now slow as molasses on a semi-hot southern day. Prior to the updates there were no issues with searching email. Now, it takes forever.

Help, please!


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Try running the office repair option as first step


----------



## pookie2017 (Dec 23, 2017)

I ran office repair and rebooted. But I was only able to backup one mailbox before it started doing the same thing again. It either freezes up or just doesn't do anything. I ran office repair again and it would not back up at all. It is continuing to create additional "outlook data files."

Instant search is fixed and appears to work fine.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You can find the current location of the PST files in Outlook 2010 by following these steps below or you can go directly to the location below if you want to make a backup.

Then I would recommend uninstalling and reinstalling Outlook. It should not cause you to lose your existing files but it is always good to have a backup of your files.


Start Outlook. 2010 
Click the File tab in the Ribbon, and then click the Info tab on the menu. 
Click the Account Settings tab. 
Click Account Settings again. 
Click Data Files. 
User data(Your account name)/Local Settings/Application Data/Microsoft/Outlook/


----------



## pookie2017 (Dec 23, 2017)

I know this is a dumb question but...you can just copy the file/mailbox by opening it from Account Settings/Data Files and make a copy? That's way quicker than trying to export each mailbox. 

If I uninstall Outlook and reinstall, will I have to re-set up every mailbox and import the mail back into each mailbox?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Not if you back your files first.

http://support.sherweb.com/Faqs/Show/how-to-export-an-outlook-2010-pst-file-exchange-2010


----------



## pookie2017 (Dec 23, 2017)

I can't export via that method. Will making a copy of the mailbox from Account Settings/Data files be the same as backing by exporting the .pst files?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

That is why I provided the first methods. Just go to the location and make a copy of the exisiting file. You will have to unhide hidden ffiles/folders to see them


----------



## pookie2017 (Dec 23, 2017)

It is not possible to back up files via this method. It results in error messages stating the file is locked.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Go to this location and copy the files to another location. You will have to stop any outlook tasks that are running via task manager or start computer in Safe mode and perform the copy operation

User data(Your account name)/Local Settings/Application Data/Microsoft/Outlook/


----------



## pookie2017 (Dec 23, 2017)

If the MS updates are the cause of my issues, wouldn't rolling back the update fix the issue? 

I was able to copy the .pst of one mailbox but it isn't the right size when I compare it to previous backups.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

The size of the pst files can be different depending on what was currently in your mailbox at the current time it was backed up. Did you verify it was the correct .pst file?

It is possible that the Windows update is the cause, but it is more likely the problem is with Outlook. Did you try completely removing Outlook and reinstalling?


----------



## pookie2017 (Dec 23, 2017)

It was the correct file but it is the wrong size. It should be near the same size as previous backups but it's not.

No, I didn't remove/reinstall it b/c I was trying to backup my data.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok. I would recommend backing up the complete Microsoft Outlook folder so you know you have everything backed up or better yet make an image backup of your computer


----------



## pookie2017 (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm just not sure about this b/c prior to the MS update Outlook was fine. Post update I can't backup.

https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...84f-4e13-bb73-95a214ac1230#bkmk_emailfeatures


----------



## pookie2017 (Dec 23, 2017)

dckeks said:


> Ok. I would recommend backing up the complete Microsoft Outlook folder so you know you have everything backed up or better yet make an image backup of your computer


I don't know how.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

As long as you have a backup then you can try the different options.


----------



## pookie2017 (Dec 23, 2017)

I would need more detail instructions on how to backup.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Which option do you mean? Do you have USB drive or other drive to backup to?


----------



## pookie2017 (Dec 23, 2017)

Yes, but Outlook would not let me backup via the method you suggest.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay how big is your drive? Which method does not work for you

1. Copying the outlook files from your user files or ?
2. Would you like instructions on creating a backup image?


----------



## pookie2017 (Dec 23, 2017)

I was able to copy the files by closing Outlook then copying/pasting to a new folder. I assume that backs up everything.

Also, since the Windows updates, my thumbnail image cache no longer works and every time I open a folder it takes forever to load the thumbnail icons/images one by one. This worked prior to the updates. How do I fix this?


----------



## pookie2017 (Dec 23, 2017)

Anyone help with this?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I would recommend perform a repair install of Window 10 as follows. This will keep all your files, programs, settings, etc in place. Always recommend having a current backup before performing these type of actions to be safe.

Windows 10 Repair Install
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...s/35160fbe-9352-4e70-9887-f40096ec3085?auth=1


----------



## pookie2017 (Dec 23, 2017)

Anyone else?


----------



## pookie2017 (Dec 23, 2017)

Is there anyone who knows which MS updates would have caused this?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Try the following commands
Click on Start menu
Type in cmd
Right click on cmd in list and select run as administrator
copy and paste each of the following commands and press enter

taskkill /f /im explorer.exe

del /f /s /q /a %LocalAppData%\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer\thumbcache_*.db

start explorer.exe


----------



## pookie2017 (Dec 23, 2017)

What does that do?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Deletes all your thumbnails cache and recreates. Over time the cache can get corrupted and so it needs to be rebuilt.


----------

